# POWERTHIRST! LOL



## Tucuxi (Jan 16, 2008)

POWERTHIRST
http://youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs

POWERTHIRST: Re-Domination
http://youtube.com/watch?v=t-3qncy5Qfk

SO FUNNY! Hopefully not a repost. I DID do a search...found nothing.


----------



## Tucuxi (Jan 16, 2008)

oops! This is a double thread. FA is being all RAAAARR!

Please delete one. I can't figure how. SORRY!


----------



## codewolf (Jan 16, 2008)

ok, other thread deleted


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 17, 2008)

the group that made those videos did 3 other versions (I believe), see if you can find them


----------



## Aden (Jan 17, 2008)

UNCOMFORTABLY ENERGETIC!

Man, that's funny.


----------



## webkilla (Jan 17, 2008)

it gets better - IT GETS GAY:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=nivR8LkSn1Q

(NSFW, has penis... lotsa penis... MORE PENIS THAN YOUR BODY HAS ROOM FOR in it)

but its very funny too


----------



## Tucuxi (Jan 17, 2008)

The series is awesome. I want FIZZBITCH in a ROCKET CAN!


----------



## webkilla (Jan 17, 2008)

Tucuxi said:
			
		

> The series is awesome. I want FIZZBITCH in a ROCKET CAN!



i just want some GUN


----------



## Molotov (Jan 19, 2008)

I wan' my kids to run abnormally fast....
like Kenyans.


----------



## SchrÃ¶dinger (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm partial to the FMA version, myself: http://youtube.com/watch?v=aIeMJ-UVcco

:3


----------



## Rhainor (Jan 21, 2008)

SchrÃ¶dinger said:
			
		

> I'm partial to the FMA version, myself: http://youtube.com/watch?v=aIeMJ-UVcco
> 
> :3



Now *that's* hilarious.


----------



## Oni (Jan 21, 2008)

"What's that? You want Strawberry?? *HOW ABOUT RAWBERRY!*

Haha, just wrong. "powerspawnning babies!"


----------



## yak (Jan 21, 2008)

Tucuxi said:
			
		

> POWERTHIRST
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=qRuNxHqwazs
> 
> POWERTHIRST: Re-Domination
> ...





			
				webkilla said:
			
		

> it gets better - IT GETS GAY:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nivR8LkSn1Q
> 
> ...


..<3 Thanks guys, i need new lungs.


----------



## Jideonu (Jan 21, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pQtKnDGhxmk&feature=related

from the same people if i'm right, i lost my voice xD


----------

